# Teaching > Lesson Plans >  Do unto others as you would have others do unto you

## Nikhar

Hi...everyone. Can you please help me write an essay on this topic. Justshare your opinions on this topic and I'll do the rest.

Any reponse would be highly appreciated. :Smile:

----------


## The Walker

interesting topic. I'll come back as soon as I can

----------


## Virgil

It's refered to as the golden rule and it's Christ's main commandment (along with love God). But it has universal appeal and actually is apart of most religious and ethical doctrines. You can read about it here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethic_of_reciprocity and here: http://www.religioustolerance.org/reciproc.htm. If I were writing this essay i would put it in its historical and ethical context and then pivot over to some personal experience. Hope this helps.  :Smile:

----------


## billl

Also, just to follow up on Virgil's recommendations:

I think the wikipedia entry he suggests is excellent, but I also think its characterization of Kant as a critic of the Golden Rule, while accurate, sort of obscures how Kant's own moral philosophy is basically a _refined form_ of the Golden Rule. (see: The Universalisability Test)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immanue...st_formulation

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kingdom_of_Ends
The Golden Rule is basically a main component in his approach, but he makes things more complicated, most noticeably by emphasizing the concept of "duty". He wanted the "...as you would have them do unto you" part of the Golden Rule to (somehow... sort of by taking a more elevated perspective...) be _less subjective_. :Brow:

----------


## Virgil

Thank you Bill.  :Smile:

----------


## Nikhar

Thanks Virgil and Bill. Would look into the articles.  :Smile:

----------

